# How much to charge



## laraelopez19 (Dec 6, 2010)

How much do I charge to install dropped ceiling tiles? I know how to do it I just don't know how to charge it. I have always worked for someone else when I have done it in the past. Therefore, I do not know how much to charge. I only have to install. The material is already there.


----------



## luckyrabbit (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like you already know what to charge roughly since you say you have done it...(factor how long it takes you and what you paid before) that's the jist of it Live and Learn that's what we all had to do at one time. Besides each area of the country and price structure is different from what I've seen on this site.


----------



## laraelopez19 (Dec 6, 2010)

I know how to do it but I have only done it for someone else being paid by the hour. Therefore I do not know how much to charge.


----------



## Bill from Indy (Apr 26, 2010)

Kinda hard to say what I would charge...It may not be in same ballpark as yours because, like the other guy said, your market may be different...There is a lot more to the question you asked though...for me anyways...2x2,2x4,fine line, reveal edge, directional...high work...all things that have to be accounted for also


----------

